# I seem to collect skinny red horses. another New horse.



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Good Lord.. Bless her.. Bless YOU.

(and off topic .. I drove through Milano Friday on my way to Rockdale.. )


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

That's awesome! 
Do you live around here? (Milam county? )
Always cool to meet people around here


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm actually in Montgomery County. Drove up your way Friday to purchase a saddle from a girl in Rockdale.

It was an hour and a half up there.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't deworm her just yet. And feed only hay or dampened hay pellets/cubes until the vet has seen her. Over do it and she may die because the system goes in to shock. Just grass hay, no alfalfa. Even a little year old hay if you have it.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Janna said:


> She's a super super gentle, broke, been there, done that Mare. Registered arabian.


Wow some people are SO disgusting, so glad you rescued her!

How do you know that about her? I know you couldn't have ridden her to find that out.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

EponaLynn said:


> Wow some people are SO disgusting, so glad you rescued her!
> 
> How do you know that about her? I know you couldn't have ridden her to find that out.


at least I hope the poor girl wasn't ridden like that.. she sure needs some love.. glad you rescued her.. but some of the well broke horses turn nuts once they get fed and up to weight.. so being told that she is well broke been there done that.. will probably need to wait to be seen


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Ummm. Maybe because I knew the horse when she was younger and healthy?


Question any thing. Even when someone's trying to do good.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

alfalfa wont hurt a starved horse. i would start the hay , build her up some, then do her teeth then deworm. Also senior feed is a good feed for starved hroses, easy to digest and chew, you can water and electrolytes to get her hydrated good. 
sounds like you have fed up more than one horse. Best of luck and hope she gets healthy soon.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for helping this poor horse.

Yes, hold off on the deworming for now.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Day light pic.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

oooh! poor little girl.
Thanks for saving her.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

How disgusting and sad to neglect a horse like that. Look forward to seeing her and the colt down the road.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy horse.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

She looks so sweet and kind so heatwarming to see her being loved on.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Good for you for giving this cutie pie a soft place to land. Some great advice on the feeding and hay. She is going to be nice and pretty once she gets some weight on her. I would caution you using a metal curry comb on her being so skinny, a rubber one and then in circles may be better.

OP, don't take offense to people questioning you. Many of us have seen so much that we just go on alert. Instead of being prickly, answer truthfully and honest, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

She was really muddy. Needed metal to get the mud off. She was being really gentle.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What a pretty face! I would say she is one lucky girl.

How many red horses do you have? : )


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

3 and a black donkey.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Today. 
She's going to my friends house to be with other mares and I'm bringing a New rescue filly from my friend here to give the colt company. I'll continue to get pictures of her though to post.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's another


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Give that poor old girl a kiss on her velvety nose for me but wait until she's done eating. She needs those groceries bad.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh my goodness. those sideways shots really show how bad of condition she is in.
What happened to her croup /pelvis area, those bones do not look to be aligned correctly .
Poor thing. Hope she gains weight soon .


----------



## SummerBlaze1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Awe cute


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

She was a broodmare for many years. Had tons of foals. Wore her back end out.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

From Today


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

poor old girl. She still needs a ton of weight. Kind of you take her in. She looks like she could use some sr feed and alfalfa pellet or meal.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

New filly came yesterday. Old mare went to my friends.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a really funky left forleg she.has  cute though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

Good for you on taking her! I love that she still has a spark and light in her eyes even in spite of what she looks like.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

She's adorable. Thank you for helping her.


----------

